# Some eye candy for the reptile lovers!



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Bazil: Crested Gecko: Male*

















*Beatle: Crested Gecko: Male*









*Harrison: Crested Gecko: Male*

















*Rory: Crested Gecko: Male*









*Laila: Crested Gecko: Female*









*Pepper: Crested Gecko: Male*









*Saydee: Crested Gecko: Female*

















*Tobin: Crested Gecko: Unsexed *









*Starr: Unsexed: Gargoyle Gecko:*


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Dex: Corn Snake: Unsexed*









*Russ: Corn Snake: Unsexed*


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. The coloration in all of them is beautiful and so different per gecko. :3

(I do not think your last post is showing though, it might just be my computer though >< )


----------



## cuddlepuddle (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh my GOD. SO JEALOUS. ><

I was just looking at crested's the other day and I held one and FELL. IN. LOVE.

I want one SO BAD.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

My favorite has to be Konstantine. The first picture on the log is gorgeous <3


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

I Hate Crested Gecko's I think they look like they have some sort of skin disease thats making them shrivel up and die. Plus im just not that into lizards less they are the nice big monitors 

Here is a little bit of my eye candy.

Female Het Albino Malaysian Red Blood Python (VERY MEAN Snake...can barly hold it without getting bit)










I also have two corn snakes, one normal like the above pictures and one blood red, both female's. Also have a bull snake and a gopher snake.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> I Hate Crested Gecko's I think they look like they have some sort of skin disease thats making them shrivel up and die.


What an interesting opinion. :

Anyway, thanks for the compliments! I’m really proud of my group so far. Here are a few pics of my new male. Photo was taken by Erica at Crown Jewel Reptiles since this guy hasn't been shipped to me yet. 

Gage


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

And some new pics of Starr.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

They're all gorgeous! (Even your mean one, Sinister). XD

I miss my reptile friends. =( I found new homes for them about a year ago because I had a two-month trip to India planned and I thought I would be moving away to college. I ended up staying three weeks in India (went by myself, BAD IDEA) and getting married instead. =P But it worked out because my hubby and I now live in 300 square feet of house and fish, hermit crabs, and soon, rats are taking up PLENTY of space. =P

I used to have a pair of bearded dragons, a pair of leopard geckos, a pair of red tailed boas, Anoles, a box turtle, a Tegu (who was amazing... my family loved that lizard), a wild-caught gopher snake, and several wild-caught bluebellies or Fence Lizards... good times.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Your geckos are absolutely gorgeous! I have one female crested (not really mine, holding her long term for a friend) who looks about like your Harrison. I didn't realize there was so much variety color-wise.


----------



## iluvbeanie (Dec 19, 2010)

This is my reptilian friend...


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

Leesha, your images now all say they have been moved or deleted from Photobucket - and I was so looking forward to seeing them, I missed this thread back in December!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow, iluvbeanie. That is rather interesting. How old is that fellow and where do you house it at? What happens when it increases in size? 

And I agree with PetoftheDay. Those were lovely pictures, wonder what happened to them =[


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm sorry I missed them. Here's a pic of my Hector.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

A smiling turtle!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry, I was organizing my pics and moved them all into different albums. If anyone is interested I can repost the pics of my geckos and snake.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I am interested!! I think that crested geckos are some of the coolest looking critters ever!! We have a normal Leopard Gecko here atm. Then a bunch of Boas and king snake =)


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I got my girlfriend a Yellow-Bellied Slider for Christmas, since turtles are her favorite animal. Meet Spike!










A friend of mine was in between homes, and couldn't keep her young one any more, so I scored the turtle and setup for nothing, which benefited everyone. He's an interesting turtle, that's for sure...he blows bubbles, tries to eat everyone in his cage at least twice a day, etc. Here's some various videos of him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsgDbtPVecI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHUSiM5s2UE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5M-TSJjhPk

We've been really lucky in that he'll eat just about anything, so it's been super easy providing him with a varied diet in addition to his turtle pellets. He's in a 10g right now, filled to the tip-top with a cage on top to keep him inside, but I got a great deal on a DAS 50g aquarium that I'm going to make a cage for the top of sometime in the near future so I can move him into it:










The nice thing is that it already has holes pre-drilled in the back, so it'll be filled to the top and filtered with a large canister filter. He'll have a large platform to get out on and bask, which ought to be really nice.


----------

